# JavaBeans bekannt machen



## Traycer (6. Feb 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

anscheinend bin ich zu dumm, meine (normalen) JavaBeans für JSP-Seiten im Tomcat "bekannt zu machen".
Ich habe folgende JSP-Seite:


```
<html>
<jsp:useBean id="mytest" class="testbeans.Testbean"></jsp:useBean>
<jsp:getProperty name="mytest" property="zahl" />
</html>
```

In WEB-INF/src/testbeans liegt die Bean:

```
package testbeans;

public class Testbean {
	private int zahl = 123;
	public int getZahl(){
		return zahl;
	}
}
```

Soweit funktioniert das auch noch. Wenn ich aber die JSP-Seite folgendermaßen ändere, damit ich nicht immer umständlich class="testbeans.Testbean" schreiben muss: 


```
<%@ page import="testbeans.*"; %>
<html>
<jsp:useBean id="mytest" class="Testbean"></jsp:useBean>
<jsp:getProperty name="mytest" property="zahl" />
</html>
```

Funzt das nicht mehr. Was ist denn nur da los??

Danke euch...


----------



## Guest (7. Feb 2006)

WEB-INF/*classes*/testbeans oder WEB-INF/*lib*/mybeans.jar


----------



## Traycer (7. Feb 2006)

die dateien liegen korrekt. verzeichnisse sind korrekt angelegt. habe ich oben nur falsch beschrieben, weil ich gerade eclipse ausprobiere...


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Feb 2006)

<%@ page import="testbeans.*"; %> 

leerzeichen vor dem page? dürfte aber nix machen

im übrigen ist das nicht "umständlich", sondern ganz normal das so zu machen; das class Attribut erwartet nunmal den vollen Namen


----------



## Guest (7. Feb 2006)

Ich würde das ; weglassen.


----------



## Traycer (7. Feb 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde das ; weglassen.


ok - habe ich gemacht. 



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> im übrigen ist das nicht "umständlich", sondern ganz normal das so zu machen; das class Attribut erwartet nunmal den vollen Namen


Tatsächlich? Alle bücher, die ich habe, regeln das über import und geben dann im useBean-Tag nur noch den Klassennamen an. Kann man das nicht mehr so machen? Frage ist ernst gemeint... Komme überhaupt nicht klar    
Seltsam ist auch, dass wenn ich das Browserfenster aktualisiere, nur bei jedem dritten Mal die Fehlermeldung erhalte (scheint irgendwie mit der Zeit zusammenzuhängen):
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: /test.jsp(2,0) The value for the useBean class attribute Testbean is invalid.



Adios


----------

